# Thrashing pleco?



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

This is far from a tank emergency, nonetheless I injured my back and am heavily dosed up on vicodin so I may either by crazy or this is legitiment question. I got a bunch of fish free from CL 2 days ago. We put them all in a tank except the 4? ish inch pleco that we put into our 20 gallon. He won't be there forever, just for a little bit. So anyway while I'm lying in bed today recovering and watching the fish I notice a long fish poop coming from him. It was longer than him, then he starts thrashing back and forth. He was in the corner of the tank in front. This lasted like 10 sec. Then a bit later he did it again, and again. He is still doing it like every 10 min. And there was 2 big strings of poop, I thought they were moving like worms or something... although that just might be the vicodin. I'm not sure. Am I going crazy or should I be worried???


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He should be fine, turn the lights out on the tank and should calm down.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay... it was just strange cause he started doing it all of the sudden. And he doesn't move. Just sits there. But I will try that.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He's stressed from moving to a new tank and it takes awhile for them to get adjusted.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

He's still doing it. How long will he thrash like that for?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is he in an established tank? What is the readings on it? ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

It isn't an established tank. Been up for like 2 weeks I think. But all the other fish in it are fine. There's like 6 platys. 3 big, 3 babies and the pleco. I dunno maybe his previous owner gave me a "special" pleco.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you doing water changes, if not the ammonia and/or nitrites are irritating him. You need to get a liquid test kit to keep an eye on it and do water changes of 30% every couple of days with dechlorinated water.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

okay, will try that. I hope to be getting a test kit soon. He finally went into the little hide out we have for him so maybe he's snapping out of it. Thank you!


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Plecos poop a lot. Trust me, my L52 litters the bottom of the tank with feces. I dont know what hes eating but its really bad.

Ive seen plecos go a little crazy. But what exactly is thrashing around? Like kinda slowly waving back and worth or is he slamming into things?


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

He was in the corner, head would go one way, tail the other. And he would just do that over and over. I've never had a pleco do that before. And then I saw all the poop. Maybe it was the vicodin that made me think it was worms, maybe it was the black sand that made it stick out. I'm not sure.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Could be honestly. Ive seen plenty of long poops from plecos. Was it white and stringy? I think thats a sign of a sick fish(correct me if I am wrong)


----------

